# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Being harassed on my phone / backtracing

## Bearsy

I'm being harassed by someone via my cell phone so I was wondering how to figure out who it is? 
Reverse lookups tell me what town they likely live in but that's it.
I don't want to pay or anything cause that's shit and I'm poor.

Do I have any options?

----------


## Spartiate

Harassed how?  Is it a person at the other end or a machine?

Anyways you can report the number to your service provider.

----------


## Replicon

If it's really serious, report it to the police. Why mess around.

----------


## Snowboy

Yeah, reporting it to the police is your best bet. I don't see what you can really do once you find out his information.

----------


## Bearsy

Naw it's not nearly serious enough to call the police, just some one keeps sending me pictures of their(or a) dick. 
I wouldn't care as much, but they've called me by name so they know who I am, so I'm trying to find out who they are.

----------


## OldNutter

Contact your Service provider. If I remember right, they can block incoming calls and texts to your phone.

----------


## XeL

> Naw it's not nearly serious enough to call the police, just some one keeps sending me pictures of their(or a) dick. 
> I wouldn't care as much, but they've called me by name so they know who I am, so I'm trying to find out who they are.



Contact chatroulette immediately and tell them to cease this nonsense at once.

----------


## StonedApe

That's fucked up. My friend used to get harassed over the phone by the same people all the time so we would just fuck with them back. We'd be really stoned and make up bullshit. They were better at it than us, they actually seemed pissed off, but my friend Andre could usually get them to stop calling. He would just be joking around and would say shit that would make you start feeling bad for the people on the other end. Fucking crazy dude. I'd say try to enjoy the chaos and just go with it but you can't really do that if they're just sending you pictures.

----------


## ninja9578

Your service provider should be able to blacklist that person.  Your phone may be able to do it to.

----------

